# ADA authorized retailer - AngelFins



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

I am proud to announce that we (AngelFins) are now officially an authorized retailer of ADA products.
ADA (Aquarium Design Amano) is known worldwide for their high quality equipment designed specifically for nature aquariums. Their rimless aquariums made of high clarity glass (starfire - low iron based glass) are simply spectacular. Their product line includes Aquasoil substrates (New Amazonia, Malaya, Africana), base substrate material (Power Sand), substrate additives, precision glass CO2 diffusers, elegant glass filter pipes, maintenance tools as well as many other products.
Some of you know ADA from the Tropical Fish Hobbyist magazine, where the founder Takashi Amano of the company frequently publishes his articles accompanied by stunning photos of nature aquarium tanks such the one bellow.










If you are thinking of setting up a new planted tank, or you just want to learn more about ADA products feel free to browse our website: AngelFins. Do not hesitate to ask any questions you might have about the products. 
We are an online store, we provide affordable shipping, the products can also be picked up but by appointment only in Guelph.
On April 15th we will be one of the vendors at the DRAS Aquariama.


----------



## jesse (Aug 11, 2011)

Very good news. Definetly ordering some equipment in the future


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Very interested in an ADA set up, how much would shipping a MINI-S or M to Toronto? 

Would you be making any trips to TO? If you are, I would totally pick some stuff up.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Are the cube garden 60 P in stock or do they have to be ordered?


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Very interested in an ADA set up, how much would shipping a MINI-S or M to Toronto?
> 
> Would you be making any trips to TO? If you are, I would totally pick some stuff up.


You can calculate the shipping cost on the site, you do not have to be registered to get a shipping quote. 
We will be passing through Toronto this Friday. We are in TO at least once a month.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

fury165 said:


> Are the cube garden 60 P in stock or do they have to be ordered?


All the tanks that are on the website are in stock. Bigger tanks than 60P has to be ordered.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Do ADA carry wavy S shaped scissor? If so, how much?


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> Do ADA carry wavy S shaped scissor? If so, how much?


Yes, ADA has S shaped scissors. They are called Pro Scissors Wave, they are $235.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

I love the ADA products. I'll check out your website. Congrats!


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

jarmilca said:


> You can calculate the shipping cost on the site, you do not have to be registered to get a shipping quote.
> We will be passing through Toronto this Friday. We are in TO at least once a month.


Would you be able to bring a tank? Payment made first obviously, I would love to grab a Mini S and some other stuff.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Would you be able to bring a tank? Payment made first obviously, I would love to grab a Mini S and some other stuff.


Answered by PM.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Only one week left to the DRAS Aquariama in Ajax (April 15th). 
Looking forward to meeting some new faces and seeing old friends again. 
Look for us at the vendor section of the Expo. 
I hope we get a lot of people coming out to support the Durham club. You can find more info about the Aquariama on their website: dras.ca


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

We received a lot of questions about prices of larger Cube Gardens. So, I put a table with prices on our website. If you want to purchase an aquarium that we do not currently have in stock, let us know, we can order it for you.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

We will be in the GTA on May 19th and we can bring a few ADA products with us. Email us for details ([email protected])
We will have the whole ADA line at the Toronto Reptile and Aquatic Expo on May 27th.  Come and see it!


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

jarmilca said:


> We will be in the GTA on May 19th and we can bring a few ADA products with us. Email us for details ([email protected])
> We will have the whole ADA line at the Toronto Reptile and Aquatic Expo on May 27th.  Come and see it!


I'll see you there =)


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

A few new products that we received this week:

Pollen Glass diffusers (for up to 20 gallon tanks), Moss Cotton (it biodegrades), Wood Tight









Pollen Glass Beetle 40D (40mm diameter) - very cool looking diffuser for up to 90 gallon tanks









And Lily Pipes for nano tanks:


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

My congratulations! ADA products are amazing!


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Have you guys received any new container of HC? When will you guys drop by Mississauga again?


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

We will be receiving more plants this week. Last time the HC was sold out the first day, we shipped most of them. I am not sure if we will have any left for our next trip to Mississauga.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Will there be a trip to Newmarket anytime soon, looking for 2 bags of Amazonia if it's soon.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Dman said:


> Will there be a trip to Newmarket anytime soon, looking for 2 bags of Amazonia if it's soon.


Unfortunately not likely in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Got my Soil a week ago, many thanks


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

We are preparing a new shipment of ADA products. Let us know if there are any items that you would like to order.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

We are ordering more products from ADA, let us know if there is anything we should add to the list.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

We just received a new ADA shipment. All Aqua Soils (New Amazonia, Malaya and Africana) both Normal and Powder type are back in stock.


----------

